# Good news!



## Guest (Mar 3, 2014)

Even if spring won't come...I heard a gobbler pounding this morning even in the driving snow!

He must have decided he couldn't wait any longer! lol

It got me in the mood!!!


----------



## Misdirection (Jul 16, 2012)

I walked up on a long beard yesterday while out hunting for sheds. I was quite surprised that I got with in 25 feet of him...he did have a nice spot in the sun that he was unwilling to give up...

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## reelman70 (Mar 2, 2014)

Birddog37 said:


> Even if spring won't come...I heard a gobbler pounding this morning even in the driving snow!
> 
> He must have decided he couldn't wait any longer! lol
> 
> It got me in the mood!!!


saw some toms yesterday one more month cant wait


----------



## Archery Patriot (Mar 8, 2012)

Two more months you mean... I wish it was one more month!!


----------



## Guest (Mar 4, 2014)

I know it...I am thinking about heading out of state to the south to get in to some turkeys. 

I am looking forward to what I think will be a good season in Ohio...should be good numbers this year!

April 21st is just to far off!


----------

